# Gold Beads



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looking at making some mayfly harnesses. I cant seem to find acrylic or plastic, No. 4mm or 6 mm beads. Don't wanna use steel ones but that's all Im finding. Would like at least 100 ea or more if possible. Cant have too much gold !! Thanks all.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

You try Pat catans, or other craft stores?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Just order em from fishusa or Janna netcraft unless you need em right now . Shipping would be cheaper than the gas you'd burn running around .

I know the fin carries some if there is one near you


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks fellas, its a starting place. Didn't see any on janns site


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Erie outfitters


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I was just looking at them last night in my janns catalog
they have them


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cool. didn't see em online but got a bunch.. Thanks all..


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Thanks fellas, its a starting place. Didn't see any on janns site


Me neither. I'm contacting them now to confirm. Just placed an order and would have added those if they were added to the online store.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i have to eat some crow here i was looking in my lure parts catalog NOT my janns catalog 
im sorry for the bad info..
i do not see them in my janns catalog


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

What name is the lure parts catalog ?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

pymybob said:


> Me neither. I'm contacting them now to confirm. Just placed an order and would have added those if they were added to the online store.


Janns has yet to return my email...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI,,,,

http://www.lurepartsonline.com/Online-Store/?search=Plastic+BEADS

https://barlowstackle.com/search.php?search_query_adv=Worm Harness BEADS&section=product

NOBODY BEATS EBAY! ('slow boat from China',,, where it all comes from anyway! ;>)


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Doboy beat me to it theres the link


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks guys. Gonna place an order. Wont need anymore for years !!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Ought to be some "seed beads" at a craft store

https://www.amazon.com/Glass-Seed-B...ocphy=9015329&hvtargid=pla-350614621624&psc=1


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

see a lot of seed beads but they don't fare well with pliers !! Glass not good..


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, I'm not familiar with their use in fishing. Just knew those gold existed


----------

